# Gianni partiría mañana, ellos pensaban



## Luis Manuel

Hola a todos:

Agradecería mucho me ayudaran a traducir esta oración en italiano. ¿Sería correcta la traducción de abajo?

ESPAÑOL = _Gianni partiría mañana, ellos pensaban._

*??? ITALIANO = Gianni sarebbe partito domani, pensavano/pensarono.*

Muchas gracias



> *Devi inserire solo la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non la tua traduzione - NIENTE inglese qui*
> Come  devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Depende del contexto. En mi opinión, ambos tiempos son posibles, sobre todo en un texto escrito, tal como una novela. En el habla, es más común: _pensavano/pensarono/hanno pensato che Gianni sarebbe partito domani. _


----------



## Luis Manuel

Entonces, independientemente del contexto, ¿la traducción que propongo es gramatical? Efectivamente, se trataría de un ejemplo en un texto narrativo. Un millón de gracias


----------



## Olaszinhok

Sí, es gramatical, a lo mejor el pretérito indefinido es más común en un texto narrativo. Sin embargo, el imperfecto es correcto también.


----------



## Luis Manuel

Gracias de nuevo. Muy agradecido


----------



## lorenzos

Potrebbe essere anche *l'indomani*
_- Stamattina/ieri pensavano che Gianni sarebbe partito domani.
oppure
- Venerdì scorso avevano pensato/pensavano che Gianni sarebbe partito l'indomani (cioè sabato scorso)
- Venerdì scorso avevano pensato/pensavano che Gianni sarebbe partito domani (cioè mercoledì, se oggi è martedì)._


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> Potrebbe essere anche *l'indomani*
> _- Stamattina/ieri pensavano che Gianni sarebbe partito domani._


Lorenzos,  è stato precisato che l'imperfetto sarebbe correttissimo. Ho solo evidenziato che in un testo scritto di tipo narrativo, l'uso del passato remoto in fondo alla frase è piuttosto comune. Vedi il mio 2.
_Gianni sarebbe partito senza neppure salutare, pensarono._


----------



## lorenzos

@Olaszinhok   Guarda che mi limitavo a segnalare la differenza tra domani e l'indomani


----------



## Saoul

Ma... posso dire che secondo me l'uso del passato remoto di "pensare" abbinato al condizionale passato non funziona? L'imperfetto apre al fatto che ciò che pensavano è poi cambiato. 

Pensavano che sarebbe partito l'indomani. 
Pensavano che partisse l'indomani.

In questo caso, pensarono, come tempo definito non dà la stessa apertura al cambiamento.

Funziona però con altri verbi.

Decisero di partire l'indomani. / Decisero che sarebbero partiti l'indomani.

Suona male solo a me l'uso di pensare al passato remoto in questo caso?


----------



## lorenzos

Saoul said:


> Ma... posso dire che secondo me l'uso del passato remoto di "pensare" abbinato al condizionale passato non funziona?


Scusa @Saoul, perché mai?
_- Pensammo che ce li avrebbero consegnati l'indomani.
- Pensò che avrebbe finito l'indomani.
- Pensai che ci sarei riuscito._


Saoul said:


> L'imperfetto apre al fatto che ciò che pensavano è poi cambiato.


Forse forse una (molto) leggera sfumatura di significato si potrebbe avvertire, ma dovresti proporre un esempio, perchè io fatico a trovarlo:
_- Pensammo/Pensavamo che non ci saremmo più rivisti.
- Pensai/Pensavo che mi avrebbero fatto lo sconto. _


Saoul said:


> Suona male solo a me l'uso di pensare al passato remoto in questo caso?


Effettivamente "_pensammo che saremmo"_ non suona molto eufonico, e neppure "_ci accordammo che saremmo_" o, tanto meno, "_decidemmo che saremmo_"


----------



## Saoul

Io continuo a sentirlo come errato, non grammaticalmente, ma dal punto di vista logico. Il passato remoto è un tempo definito in questo senso, che descrive un'azione statica. L'imperfetto no.

P.S.: Ad uso degli utenti del foro, secondo me l'uso di  e  è meglio limitarlo ad errori grammaticali, sintattici o simili, e non alle opinioni circa la fluidità di un testo o sul significato di certi usi, perché non esiste un oggettiva e definitiva verità. Lasciamo aperto il dialogo e confrontiamoci.


----------



## lorenzos

Saoul said:


> Io continuo a sentirlo come errato, non grammaticalmente, ma dal punto di vista logico. Il passato remoto è un tempo definito in questo senso, che descrive un'azione statica. L'imperfetto no.


Ciao Saoul, dovresti proporre delle frasi di esempio per suffragare le tue tesi  Potremmo anche parlare di imperfetto narrativo (_...poi si licenziava e si metteva in proprio = poi si licenziò/è licenziato e si mise/è messo in proprio_) ma tornando a


Saoul said:


> Pensavano che sarebbe partito l'indomani.
> Pensavano che partisse l'indomani.
> 
> In questo caso, pensarono, come tempo definito non dà la stessa apertura al cambiamento.


A mio avviso non è vero che il passato remoto non apre al cambiamento:
_- _Pensarono che sarebbe partito l'indomani e invece...
- Pensarono che partisse l'indomani ma il giorno dopo venne di nuovo...
-------
Scusami l'uso di   e  , volevo solo rendere più vivace la mia risposta.


----------



## bearded

Saoul said:


> pensarono, come tempo definito non dà la stessa apertura al cambiamento


Perché mai?
_Avendogli risposto in modo insolente, pensai che quel carabiniere mi avrebbe arrestato: e invece non lo fece._


----------



## as84as

occhio che in spagnolo il condicional simple e compuesto si usano in maniera divers dall'italiano nell'estilo indirecto


----------

